# First ED and want to keep the German plates



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

akthorp said:


> Ive done 3 ED's and have never said anything to anyone about license plates and every time both plates have been in or on the car.


Ok cool, thanks for your feedback. I think I'm just being overly paranoid since I want to keep these specific plates since it'll be my first ED.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

frank325 said:


> Here's a link where he posted about it (the VDC guy).
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1273000


That is PERFECT! Thank you! I just saved the PDF and will print those at my hotel for sure! Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

Ramonito said:


> Got my Euro plates, they left it in the trunk.Here is a picture of one of the plate number .


That's awesome, man! Hopefully I will be as fortunate!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

DDGator said:


> I dropped my car in Frankfurt. They provided a note. I specifically asked that they also leave the Austrian toll vignette sticker on the car. Both plates were in the trunk when I picked it up at the Performance Center, and the sticker was still in place.


Hey, thanks for that extra info on the Austria sticker too! We plan on visiting Salzburg since we'll be in the Obersalzburg area for the Berchtesgaden. It'll literally be a short stop for lunch since we'll be near the border.

Where did you get the Austrian toll sticker? I'll be staying in Munich as a hub during my visit to Austria...if that matters at all.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Die Wolfe said:


> Hey, thanks for that extra info on the Austria sticker too! We plan on visiting Salzburg since we'll be in the Obersalzburg area for the Berchtesgaden. It'll literally be a short stop for lunch since we'll be near the border.
> 
> Where did you get the Austrian toll sticker? I'll be staying in Munich as a hub during my visit to Austria...if that matters at all.
> 
> Thanks!


You can purchase the toll sticker at the service station at the border.


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

Wine-O said:


> You can purchase the toll sticker at the service station at the border.


Awesome, thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## JUhl (Jan 9, 2017)

*Euro Plates*

Left a note in the car regarding the plates and window stickers. German environmental sticker and a Czech motorway sticker. Also emailed the dealer requesting the plates remain with the car. It worked. Front plate remained attached and rear plate was in the trunk.
Enjoy your day at the Welt. It is a truly magical experience!!!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had two EDs (one in 2006 with the second in 2008). When I turned the cards in (Munich) I simply told the guy who received the cars that I wanted to keep the plates. On both occasions the plates were left in the trunk and I have one set of two different hanging in my music room and another set of two hanging in the wash bay of my garage. Cool souvenirs!


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

JUhl said:


> Left a note in the car regarding the plates and window stickers. German environmental sticker and a Czech motorway sticker. Also emailed the dealer requesting the plates remain with the car. It worked. Front plate remained attached and rear plate was in the trunk.
> 
> Enjoy your day at the Welt. It is a truly magical experience!!!


Awesome, I will leave the notes for sure!

Pics to follow soon! Prost!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

samplemaven said:


> I've had two EDs (one in 2006 with the second in 2008). When I turned the cards in (Munich) I simply told the guy who received the cars that I wanted to keep the plates. On both occasions the plates were left in the trunk and I have one set of two different hanging in my music room and another set of two hanging in the wash bay of my garage. Cool souvenirs!


Cool, that's exactly what I want to do with my plates! Thanks and I will report back with pics soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## friskygeek (Jan 5, 2015)

The plates are left in the trunk by default now. You're good.

Whe nstateside, I put them back on my car and simply put the US plates on top of them: https://www.instagram.com/p/BmYcqBqFatw/


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Wine-O said:


> You can purchase the toll sticker at the service station at the border.


This is what we did.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

And you can very easily get to Salzburg without needing to buy the 10 day vignette if you're only going for the day. You just need to get off the Autobahn A8 and take the B1 secondary road. It adds maybe 10 minutes to the drive. You'll spend that much time buying and applying the vignette. You could also bail out onto the B20 at Bad Reichenhall and drive through beautiful Berchtesgaden. I


----------



## friskygeek (Jan 5, 2015)

Do take off the vignettes tho! Thats a mistake I made and tey took off all the vignettes from my car. Ugh.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

DDGator said:


> This is true... but then you don't have the cool Austrian toll vignette on your car...


True. The Munich smog sticker always attracts attention when I take my cars to the BMW dealership for servicing.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

friskygeek said:


> Do take off the vignettes tho! Thats a mistake I made and tey took off all the vignettes from my car. Ugh.


Really? They left my stickers both times. They even left the trash I left behind in my center console...


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> I agree with DKReidel's thoughts regarding the dealerships commandeering the ED plates. One of mine went missing when I had the car delivered to the dealership. When I did PCD I had both plates both deliveries.


My past 3 ED's only 1 had dealer re-delivery to instal M Performance parts and we know how that went- dealership left both plates on and I never registered the vehicle. Rear plate was intact despite installing the M Performance rear diffuser and front plate intact with black kidney grills installed. Only the PC staff knows the laws to remove the rear plate and place in trunk.


----------



## sachsen1 (May 16, 2016)

While in Germany go to one of the License plate registration shops and have custom plates made. You can carry them home in your suitcase, it’s about $25. per plate, mounting frame another $15. or so, not legal for use in Germany. But they are the real thing with your personal
message.


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

sachsen1 said:


> While in Germany go to one of the License plate registration shops and have custom plates made. You can carry them home in your suitcase, it's about $25. per plate, mounting frame another $15. or so, not legal for use in Germany. But they are the real thing with your personal
> 
> message.


Now that is cool! Hahaha I like the "wolf" in that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and help gents! Sorry, I don’t know how to tag everyone in the same reply on the phone app. Anyway, I take delivery tomorrow so I will post within 12 hours, rest assured!


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------

